# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Microscopio, ¿ que queréis ver ?

## frfmfrfm

Abro este nuevo tema para que todos podáis ver algo que tengáis interés, solo tenéis que comunicármelo, ahí que tener en cuenta que es un microscopio biológico, lo que mejor se ve son muestras transparente aunque existen excepciones.
Voy a empezar por partículas de polen de un pino ( Pinus halepensis ).











Ahora se puede comprender las irritaciones que producen y las alergias.
Las vías respiratorias obstruidas y los ojos por estas partículas.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Una gran idea Frfmfrfm, muy útil para todos los que no tenemos esos aparatos. Algo te pediré próximamente jeje, siempre que no te cueste mucho trabajo.

Saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

Haré lo que pueda y el tiempo me deje, solo habrá que tener paciencia.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Abro este nuevo tema para que todos podáis ver algo que tengáis interés, solo tenéis que comunicármelo, ahí que tener en cuenta que es un microscopio biológico, lo que mejor se ve son muestras transparente aunque existen excepciones.


Yo con que muestres como es un billete de 500 al microscopio para saber como es el papel moneda para fabricarlo en casa, me doy por satisfecho, jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

> Yo con que muestres como es un billete de 500 al microscopio para saber como es el papel moneda para fabricarlo en casa, me doy por satisfecho, jejeje


Espero que aquí lo veas bien... jejeje

----------


## frfmfrfm

F.Lázaro, REGEE ya te ha contestado, yo diría que quedan pocos o yo por lo menos hace mucho que no los veos.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## tescelma

> F.Lázaro, REGEE ya te ha contestado, yo diría que quedan pocos o yo por lo menos hace mucho que no los veos.
> Un saludo a todos.


Pero ... existen?

----------


## Luján

> Pero ... existen?


Doy fe.

Una vez tuve uno en las manos. De hecho, lo escaneamos y todo, para guardar un recuerdo.

----------


## tescelma

> Doy fe.
> 
> Una vez tuve uno en las manos. De hecho, lo escaneamos y todo, para guardar un recuerdo.


Si viene de ti, lo doy por seguro. Según he leído por algún sitio, el 71,4% de todo el capital circulante está en billetes de 500 Euros. Por lo que unos pocos disponen del 71,4% del dinero, mientras que el resto nos tenemos que conformar con el 28,6% restante, aunque habría que restar también los billetes de 200 y 100 Euros que tampoco se ven en exceso.

----------


## Luján

> Si viene de ti, lo doy por seguro. Según he leído por algún sitio, el 71,4% de todo el capital circulante está en billetes de 500 Euros. Por lo que unos pocos disponen del 71,4% del dinero, mientras que el resto nos tenemos que conformar con el 28,6% restante, aunque habría que restar también los billetes de 200 y 100 Euros que tampoco se ven en exceso.


Ya te digo que no se ven. El de 200€ aún no lo he tenido en la mano.

He rebuscado en el ordenador a ver si tenía el escaneo del billete de 500, pero creo que perí la imagen, junto con otras muchas.

----------


## perdiguera

Esas leyendas urbanas que dicen que son como Bin Laden, que existen pero que nadie los ve, no son del todo ciertas.
Yo he tenido la suerte de tener en mi mano 14 de 500, 10 de 200 y 10 de 100, en total 10.000 € que sirvieron para pagar una indemnización.
Esa cantidad me duró lo que dura un pastel en la puerta de un colegio, el tiempo de contarlos y dárselos al indemnizado, que por cierto no tenía nada que ver conmigo, ni en temas profesionales ni de amistad, simplemente actué como perito.
En otro  momento tuve varios de 500, siempre menos de 14, y algún que otro 200, pero nunca pasé de 3.000 €, aparte de la cita anterior.
La verdad es que son engorrosos, pues nadie los quiere, sobre todo los de 500 pues parece que haya un seguimiento específico de ellos.
Aunque yo opino que si son legales, nadie te puede decir nada sobre si los tienes o no.
Cada vez, debido a la actitud de los bancos que te cobran hasta por respirar y luego no te responden de la cantidad depositada, la gente intenta hacer acopio de efectivo en casa y los billetes de 500 € permiten tener mucha cantidad en poco espacio.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Yo de 100 he visto bastantes, no míos XD. En alguna ocasión de 200, pero de 500 en mi vida jeje. Si que has tenido billetes de esas cantidades en tus manos en los años existen, yo me conformo con los dos biletes de 50 que me dan cada vez que doy un concierto con la guitara por algún bar de por aquí.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Yo de 100 he visto bastantes, no míos XD. En alguna ocasión de 200, pero de 500 en mi vida jeje. Si que has tenido billetes de esas cantidades en tus manos en los años existen, yo me conformo con los dos biletes de 50 que me dan cada vez que doy un concierto con la guitara por algún bar de por aquí.
> 
> Saludos


¿Dos de 50?

Pide un poco más hombre, que como te venga la SGAE te duran un suspiro :P




Vamos a ir dejando a un lado el offtopic de los billetazos y centrémonos en la microscopía.

frfmfrfm, Creo que sería bastante educativo que mostraras, si puedes, una pulga de agua.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján, la pulga de agua o Daphhia, hay varias especies pero son del genero Branquiópodos.

Branquiópodos. Esta primera foto son bastante pareciada a las pulga de agua.
Peracanthatruncata



Este vídeo también es otro Branquiópodos.




No son totalmente iguales pero si muy parecidas, una de las primeras veces que vi una era de una muestra recogida en un charco de agua en Chipiona, además se veía perfecta.
Te comento que se pueden ver a simple vista, deben de medir aproximadamente 1 milímetro.
Las pulgas de agua dan problemas en los filtros de las E.T.A.P, no estoy seguro si es que se colmatan o cambian el Ph del agua, no se me ha dado el caso. 
Cuando recoja una la subo, de momento dejo esta foto y el vídeo.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya que no pedís nada, vamos a observar mi sangre, primero voy a subir los utensilios.
La aguja.


Mi dedo.


Porta objeto y cubreobjeto.


Seguiré, para dar un poco de emoción, je,je.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, esto es mi propia sangre, pensé pincharme 4 veces en el mismo dedo, después 4 veces en 4 dedos y al final me piche 4 veces en el mismo pinchazo del mismo dedo, lo que es un agujero grande.







Los sacrificios de la ciencias. :Smile: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

El trabajo que estás realizando, la forma de divulgarlo , el interés que pones en mostrárnoslo, hacen de todo ello algo digno de admirar y tener en cuenta. Seguro que este hilo que has creado , amigo Francisco, va a ser muy enriquecedor por toda esa información tan importante que gracias a ti , iremos descubriendo. ¡¡ Chapó, amigo!!.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jo, impresionante.
Sin palabras.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Impresionante trabajo Francisco. Eso se merece reputación y todo, por sacrificarte para mostrarnos esas imágenes, te la daría, pero me dice esto el foro: *Tu debes de esparcir algo de Reputación a otros usuarios antes de darle otra vez a frfmfrfm.*

Muchas gracias.

Por cierto, ¿un trozo de papel se podría ver, o tiene que ser algo mas transparente?

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Impresionante trabajo Francisco. Eso se merece reputación y todo, por sacrificarte para mostrarnos esas imágenes, te la daría, pero me dice esto el foro: *Tu debes de esparcir algo de Reputación a otros usuarios antes de darle otra vez a frfmfrfm.*
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿un trozo de papel se podría ver, o tiene que ser algo mas transparente?
> 
> Saludos


Jejejeje. Eso me acaba de pasar a mí también. Os iba a subir a los dos, frfmfrfm y a ti ceheginero pero no me ha dejado -.-
Yo creo que sí se puede ver. Por lo menos nosotros lo vimos en el laboratorio cuando hicimos las prácticas, pero claro, eran microscopios de pocos aumentos.

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a todos, me doy por contento que os guste.
Si se puede ver un trozo de papel ahora mismo no lo se, pero por lo menos habrá que intentarlo.
Un saludo a todos amigos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como este hilo es para que pidáis lo que queréis ver, retraso el post de la sangre y paso al del papel.
He cogido de los papeles más finos que tenia en mi casa, el higiénico, de las dos capas he sacado una y de esa una aproximadamente 3 mm. 



100 aumentos.




400x.


1000x.


Es un poco extraño ver el papel higiénico de esta forma, pero es lo que hay.
Lo que el ojo no ve.
Sí tenéis alguna idea y puede verse, se verá.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Es lo que hay.

El papel no es nada más que una unión de fibras de celulosa, con más o menos aditivos.



La práctica típica en los institutos en mi época era ver al microscopio la capa de la parte cóncava de un gajo de cebolla. Recuerdo que se podía ver perfectamente las células, alargadas, algunas de ellas en pleno proceso de mitosis. Sería una buena práctica par indicar los orgánulos o, al menos, el núcleo y la pared celular.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján, buena idea, pero necesito azul de metileno para teñir las células, después que salga bien y otra cosa fundamental es tiempo.
Solo os pido un poco de paciencia, pero lo intentaré.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## tescelma

Muy interesante. Pero sería de agredecer que nos pusieras el aumento de cada foto, para hacernos una idea.
Ya se me ocurrirá alguna petición.
Gracias.

Edito.- Perdón, no había visto que ya has puesto los aumentos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Te agradezco mucho que hayas echo caso a mi petición y nos muestres el papel a microscopio. No tiene mucho, la verdad, pero es impresionante como se ve a esos aumentos. 

Saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

> Edito.- Perdón, no había visto que ya has puesto los aumentos.


tescelma, no te preocupes, como tu dices, la historia es un incesante volver a empezar.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

ceheginero joven, a mi me ha gustado, no lo imaginaba así.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es lo que hay.
> 
> El papel no es nada más que una unión de fibras de celulosa, con más o menos aditivos.
> 
> 
> 
> *La práctica típica en los institutos en mi época era ver al microscopio la capa de la parte cóncava de un gajo de cebolla. Recuerdo que se podía ver perfectamente las células, alargadas, algunas de ellas en pleno proceso de mitosis. Sería una buena práctica par indicar los orgánulos o, al menos, el núcleo y la pared celular.*


Esa práctica la he hecho yo este año. Pero no utilizamos tinte, se veía bien, sin él.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias, embalses al 100% , ahora no estoy en Sevilla, conectado por móvil. Voy a observarlo de las dos formas.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

El tema de las células de la piel de la cebolla lo dejo apuntado.
Retomo el post de la sangre y aquí esta el vídeo.




El vídeo esta realizado con el objetivo de 400x
Últimamente ando mal de tiempo pero se hace lo que se puede.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un par de fotos de la observación de mi sangre realizada con objetivo de 1000 aumentos.





Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya!
Supongo que esos serán los Eritrocitos coagulados, con el resto de los componentes de la sangre, ¿no?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Subo un par de fotos de la observación de mi sangre realizada con objetivo de 1000 aumentos.


Mejor entonces no te doy una muestra de la mía... ya que en mi caso, saldría llena de ésto...





Le dejo a embalses al 100% el privilegio de adivinar que compuesto es, ya que seguro lo tendrá que saber para sus exámenes y así le sirve de repaso, jeje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frfmfrfm

El tema de la sangre y sus componentes lo dejo para que lo expliquéis ustedes que seguro lo hacéis mejor que yo.
Y las moléculas de F. Lázaro, conociéndolo un poco me da que no tiene que ver nada, nada con la sangre.
Un saludo amigos. :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Esa molécula está presente en la sangre de muchos de nosotros, en mayor o menor medida, aunque no lo confirmemos.

Incluso se usa como combustible.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Mejor entonces no te doy una muestra de la mía... ya que en mi caso, saldría llena de ésto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le dejo a embalses al 100% el privilegio de adivinar que compuesto es, ya que seguro lo tendrá que saber para sus exámenes y así le sirve de repaso, jeje


Jajajajajaja. C2-H6-O
Hay que ver. ¿Solo encontraríamos Etanol, o también conocido como Alcohol etílico?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esa molécula está presente en la sangre de muchos de nosotros, en mayor o menor medida, aunque no lo confirmemos.


Pues sí, unos más que otros... pero quien diga que nunca ha tenido esa molécula en la sangre miente  :Big Grin: 




> Incluso se usa como combustible.


Sí, pero su TRE es muy baja en comparación con otros, por lo que de momento es poco competitivo. Todavía le faltan muchos años de investigación desarrollo para que el etanol pueda ser un combustible eficaz, además de que no se yo si sería capaz de responder a toda la demanda mundial en un futuro, habría que sembrar medio planeta para poder generar tanto etanol...




> ¿Solo encontraríamos Etanol, o también conocido como Alcohol etílico?


Bueno, también seguro que habría otras estructuras moleculares mucho más complejas... en mi caso algún que otro alcaloide también se podría encontrar. Ojo, a ver qué alcaloides vais a pensar, que os veo venir, jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, os subo unas fotos de un plumón de paloma visto al microscopio. 









Un saludo y espero que os guste.

----------


## jlois

Que curioso entramado con ese punteado que a buen seguro tendrá su razón de ser como todo lo que hay en esta naturaleza tan sorprendente como misteriosa. Fantástico trabajo, amigo Francisco. Buen domingo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curiosos esos puntos que se ven en esos pelillos de la última foto, parece como si fuesen una especie como de grapas o algo así para unir los distintos tramos de los pelos.

La naturaleza nunca dejará de sorprendernos...  :Confused: 

Muchas gracias frfmfrfm por mostrárnoslo  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo realmente no tengo ni idea de esos puntos de unión, pero seguro que tiene su sentido.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Recupero este hilo porque ahora tengo una duda.

Si se hiciera un estudio del agua del embalse de Flix, ¿Qué es lo que se encontraría? Lo digo porque vuelve a hablarse del tema del mercurio.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi, ahora tengo poco tiempo, pero es un tema interesante, no se como le parecerá a mi amigo Calima pero no estaría mal hacer un estudio de este tema podríamos discutir y tooo, que no, que es broma o no.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Pues el mercurio, por sí sólo no se vería al microscopio, a no ser que se encontrara formando microcristales junto a otros elementos o compuestos. Pero células dañadas por su acción sí.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lujan seguro que llevas razón, no se podría ver al microscopio, habría que analizarlo químicamente con algunos patrones, pero el tema es interesante, se le podría realizar un estudio a fondo entre todos.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un poco de información de las vías por la que puede llegar el mercurio a las aguas tanto superficiales como subterráneas.

La lluvia y la nieve pueden transportar mercurio del aire a los suministros superficiales de agua, como lagos, ríos y embalses.
El mercurio puede filtrarse a los suministros de agua subterráneos desde vertederos de sustancias peligrosas e industriales.
Los productos utilizados en el hogar que no se desechan debidamente, como el mercurio presente en la pintura de exteriores, pueden filtrarse a través del suelo y llegar a pozos de suministro privados.
Las antiguas aplicaciones de pesticidas con compuestos de mercurio en zonas agrícolas, como granjas y con árboles frutales, pueden llegar hasta aguas superficiales cercanas o filtrarse a través del suelo a suministros de agua subterráneos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Aunque casi no tengo experiencia respecto al mercurio, algo puedo decir.
En el tratamiento del agua es un elemento que no se controla en los análisis rutinarios. Solo se incluye su determinación en los análisis completos junto con toda la serie de "metales pesados".
No conozco casos de intoxicación de personas por mercurio a consecuencia directa del consumo de agua. Cuando se cita que la intoxicación es a consecuencia de aguas contaminadas por este elemento, lo que ha ocurrido es que la intoxicación se ha producido por consumir pescado que lo ha concentrado en sus cuerpos, que luego han servido de alimento al hombre.
Seria interesante conocer la cantidad de mercurio que se presenta disuelta en el agua en embalses como este que tienen sedimentos contaminados.
Dudo mucho que por microscopia se pueda determinar la presencia de mercurio.
Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Si señor, no me acuerdo lo que comí ayer pero para otras cosas tengo una memoria privilegiada, para el tiempo trascurrido mala memoria, hace mucho tiempo Lujan me propuso el teñir células de cebolla sin premio claro, je,je, pues aquí están. Tengo que decir que es la primera experiencia en tinción, y las he realizado con Cloruro de Metiltionina.

Al lió.







Espero que os guste este experimento que por otro lado estoy iniciando como nuevo camino.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Impresionante.

Se ven perfectamente la pared celular y el núcleo. Y con un poco de detenimiento, quizás se podrían identificar otros orgánulos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buah, se ve hasta el núcleo.
Impresionante frfmfrfm.
Gracias por hacerlo  :Smile: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo con este reportaje subo dos fotos de células contiguas.





Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes, acabo el tema de la tinción de las células vegetales con dos fotos donde se puede observar perfectamente el núcleo que es la estructura esferoidal.





Espero que os haya gustado este inicio del camino de las tinciones.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, en este apartado de lo que queréis ver, que yo en este tema diría de lo que yo llevaba tiempo queriendo ver, lo explico.
Esta microalga la he recogido de una fuente en la sierra norte de Sevilla por la que paso con frecuencia y siempre me había llamado la atención unos filamentos verdes que se hallaban en la pileta, así que he decidido que ya era hora de recoger una muestra para tratar de averiguar el genero y la visión al microscopio de dicha incógnita. 

Las fotos.











Seguiré....

----------


## frfmfrfm

Esta microalga es Spirogyra,  genero de alga filamentosa del orden de las zygnematales, llamada así por la disposición en forma de hélice de los cloroplastos.
Como se puede ver es una microalga realmente espectacular por su colorido, la forma de su células es rectangular mas larga que anchas.
Pienso que no necesita unas condiciones de vida nada exigente con respecto a su nutrición, debido al sitio donde las he recogido, siendo el agua de esta fuente bastante pura.

La primera foto esta realizada con un filtro en el led de color azul.





Los misterios del agua.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Antonio D.

Pedir, pedirigual te digo algo, pero en realidad escribo para darte la gracias por mostrarnos la grandiosidad de lo extremadamente pequeño. Soy aficionado a la fotografía e intuyo que esta técnica no resulta nada sencilla, así que además de las gracias, vayan mis más sinceras felicitaciones.
Este mundo que nos muestras resulta de lo más emocionante. Por citar como ejemplo el último par de fotografías ,¿quién sospecharía si no, que unas microalgas a las que se las conoce popularmente por mi tierra como verdina, fueran en realidad Spirogyras? ¡Y además tan preciosas! Alucinante, ya lo creo.

Cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, siguiendo con los experimentos de las tinciones, digo experimentos porque no llevan ninguna sistemática aunque esté aprendiendo algunas reacciones con los elementos que voy utilizando.
Esta semana pasada salí a dar una vuelta a tomar café con mi mujer y en la puerta de un super había una mujer vendiendo flores detalle que no se me paso inadvertido dado que me gustan mucho, de vuelta al pasar por el mismo sitio había dejado unos restos y entre ellos reconocí un tallo de gladiolo que recogí del suelo y me lo metí en el bolsillo con el cual he realizado mi ultimo experimento.

El tallo que me encontré en el suelo de Gladiolo.



El corte que realicé.



La tinción de la sección de tallo y el resultado.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, siguiendo con este tema de la tinción con Violeta de metilo vuelvo a subir la misma foto pero con un poco de información, no hace falta que os diga que puedo equivocarme y por su puesto pido que me corrijáis.
 El nombre científico es  Gladiolus significa pequeña espada. El corte esta realizado a 45 grados más o menos.

1.La flecha señala los vasos de transportes de la sabia, estos vasos están repartido por toda su sección transversal, puede ser la señal que esta planta es una monocotiledónea.

2. Epidermis vegetal, es el tejido protector que recubre la planta.

3. Parénquima vegetal, es la siguiente capa de tejido vegetal de tono continuo después de la epidermis.



Un saludo, Francisco

----------


## frfmfrfm

Las siguientes fotos ya están realizadas con el microscopio, las anterior estaban realizadas con el móvil.







Un saludo y espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañeros por los apoyos, tengo otra parte sobre este último trabajo de las tinciones que a mi parecer es bastante bonito.
Un saludo a todos y gracias de nuevo.

----------


## tescelma

Impresionantes imágenes, sobre todo las de microalgas.
Podrías poner los aumentos para hacernos una idea, gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches tescelma, la primera foto de Spirogyra esta realizada 40 aumentos, la segunda a 400x, la tercera 1000x y la cuarta a 1000 con el objetivo de inmersión de aceite.
Normalmente esta es la sistemática que sigo siempre.
Estas algas se aprecian bastante bien.
Te voy a subir unas fotos que realice después de subir el spot.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, sigo con la segunda prueba que realice con el gladiolo, en la primera foto se puede ver la forma del corte que realice al tallo, la segunda foto se puede ver las distintas capas de células que lo componen, cutícula , epidermis múltiple y parenquima en empalizada, la tercera y la cuarta se observa los haces vascular esparcidos.  









Espero que os guste.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, sigo con este tema de las tinciones del gladiolo, a mi en particular me esta gustando, estoy pasando algunos buenos ratos y otros no tan bueno.
La experiencia la verdad es bastante grata, los tintes, el tiempo de contacto con la materia vegetal y las disoluciones, ahora estoy en la parte que son pruebas con un solo tinte para ir cogiendo experiencia e intentando reconocer las distintas capas y células vegetales.   







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, siguiendo con esta nueva experiencia de la tinción del gladiolo, subo un par de cortes longitudinal del tallo, así ustedes pueden haceros mejor la idea de lo realizado.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, solo he querido enseñaros lo que se ve con el microscopio.  









Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un par de fotos más realizada con rojo neutro, aunque he avanzado más de lo que me esperaba todavía no me veo capacitado para ir explicando todas las sucesiones de capas celulares.
Espero que con el tiempo lo podré hacer decentemente.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Volviendo hacia atrás para resolver una duda que se nos quedo sobre unos punteados que al final son ganchillos.  




> Que curioso entramado con ese punteado que a buen seguro tendrá su razón de ser como todo lo que hay en esta naturaleza tan sorprendente como misteriosa. Fantástico trabajo, amigo Francisco. Buen domingo.


En muchas plumas, sobre todo en las más robustas, las bárbulas se unen entre sí para formar un vexilo especialmente compacta, gracias a unas minúsculas formaciones conocidas como barbicelos o ganchillos, que actúan a modo de gancho.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, siguiendo la nueva linea de investigación sobre la microbiología vegetal abro una nueva ventana hacia lo más pequeño, en este caso he querido obsevar una pequeña hoja nueva de rosal.









En esta última foto se ve unas hendiduras que son los estomas.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Aconsejo leer el texto siguiente, es bastante interesante para comprender la función que realizan los estomas en las plantas.

En Botánica, se denominan estomas a los pequeños orificios o poros de las plantas, localizados en el envés de sus hojas. Constan de dos grandes células de guarda y oclusivas rodeadas de células acompañantes. La separación que se produce entre las dos células de guarda (que se pueden separar por el centro manteniéndose unidas por los extremos) denominada "ostiolo", regula el tamaño total del poro y por tanto, la capacidad de intercambio de gases y de pérdida de agua de las plantas. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estoma









Espero que os haya sido interesante.
Un saludo, francisco.

----------

